# Crazy Problems with Shotgun Barrel Rib



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a Browning BPS 3.5" shotgun that has been giving me such grief in the field. It seems that when I fire, the rib on the barrel slides forward. At first I thought that I may have snagged it on something but it has happened repeatedly in the field. I'm thinking it must have something to do with forces exerted when I shoot, because that is the only thing that could actually dislodge the rib from the barrel. It is a tight friction fit that you cannot even move back into place with your hand. I have had to bang it back into place.

It has caused a real problem for me because the first time it happened it sheared off my sight bead, since the bead screws through the rib and into the barrel.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? Any suggestions as to what may be causing it? Solutions?

[siteimg]2597[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2598[/siteimg]


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, this happened to me on my old winchester. The pins broke, there is 3-4 small pins that hold the rib in place. You can have them replaced or have it soddered. Take it to a gunsmith it won't cost much. Magnum3.5


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you able to see these pins at all? Or are they hidden?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes I could but the barrel was blued. The were on the side of the rib on mine. Magnum


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Squeeker, Custom Gun Works in Fargo can fix anything.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Dick, but I'm looking for someone a little further north than that...More in the vicinity of Saskatoon, SK...


----------

